# Flying in-cabin with a tall mini?



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I've been on Alaska Airlines two years ago and I remembered it was pretty standard in terms of the accommodations. I don't have a mini poodle but I did have to fly in to pick up my puppy who is an XL breed. She was the size of my pug at 8 weeks and weighed about 19lbs. You are technically not allowed to ever open and take the dog out but people do it. I think you can have the bag open but they are not allowed outside their carriers unless they are emotional support animals or service dogs. If you call ahead you can attempt to get bulkhead seating, which would give you a lot more room for you and your dog. This was what I did and it worked really well. The only time they ask you to take your dog out is through the security scanner. You don't take your puppy out for boarding.


----------



## sunfunartist (Mar 24, 2017)

My mini poodle is the same size and he would never fit under the seat. Check with airline. Most bags have to be 18"long 11"wide 11"hight. The dog must be able stand up in the bag. My toy is small enough to fly. I think your bag is way to big? https://www.alaskaair.com/content/travel-info/policies/pets-traveling-with-pets.aspx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Every airline is different and some have a Nelsonian eye.


----------



## emberkit (Jan 12, 2022)

Reviving an old thread in hopes that the original poster might see it -- did you succeed in flying with him?


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

emberkit said:


> Reviving an old thread in hopes that the original poster might see it -- did you succeed in flying with him?


OP hasn't been active in a long time. You are unlikely to get a response. There has been a more recent discussion about the topic and the consensus was it's not worth the risk. Tends to be up to the individual airline employees you encounter and you could be turned away at the gate.


----------



## emberkit (Jan 12, 2022)

Misteline said:


> OP hasn't been active in a long time. You are unlikely to get a response. There has been a more recent discussion about the topic and the consensus was it's not worth the risk. Tends to be up to the individual airline employees you encounter and you could be turned away at the gate.


Ah, thank you!

Yeah, I'm looking at an 8 week mini who is already 9" and 6.5lbs... it feels like he's going to be MASSIVE, and unlikely to be able to fly


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

When I flew from Albuquerque to Houston on Southwest to pick up Zoe from her handler I took a soft crate for in the cabin. Zoe's plastic airline crate was already in Houston. Coming back to Albuquerque, I had them put the plastic crate in baggage as my "suitcase" - so no charge. I had Zoe in the soft crate when we checked in but took her out until we were ready to board. She was a major attraction as she pranced through the airport! A group of teenagers entertained her for about an hour. After takeoff, I opened the front of her underseat flight crate but told her to stay there. The lady who came to sit next to me never realized there was a dog under the seat until we arrived in Albuquerque. All in all it turned out to be a great experience. By the way, both the Houston and the Albuquerque airports now have doggie restrooms - a wonderful new accommodation - much better than having to take your dog back outside!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

emberkit said:


> Reviving an old thread in hopes that the original poster might see it -- did you succeed in flying with him?


Welcome, @emberkit! Even if you hear from the original poster (unlikely), what was the case in 2017 may not apply in 2022. I’m going to close this thread to avoid any confusion. But here’s a current thread that’s quite similar: Taking a 15 lbs mini on airline in cabin ?

You can also start your own if you have some questions that are specific to your situation.


----------

